# my new boy



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Edge von Hartwin

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3115/3083738166_a612339da2.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3033/3082901835_6fd2a43808.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3137/3083738026_93ff73bb2c.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3017/3082652155_537fc0e925.jpg

so here he is--have yet to get a really good pic of the little monster, but you all get the "picture"--at least a little. he's a talky, pushy boy, yet a pushover for me. it'll be interesting as we go down the road to see if he's handler hard or soft-i'm betting soft, but no-nonsense with other ppl. he's certainly an independent little cuss--we're already working on the recall (when he finds horse poopsicles, forget mom or anything else).

thanks to john and joann letcher for this boy!!


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

Ann, he's beautiful! He looks like a handful!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Sheesh - took ya long enough to post pics!!!  When I read that you got a pup, I went searching around for pics I must have missed but there weren't any! Until now!

He's cute!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Excellent Anne....when do we get together to train....you hide from mine and I'll run from yours....LOL


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice! 
One day it's gonna be my turn[-o<


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I hate puppy pics! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ;-) 

He's fantastic!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

So do I=P~ 
He looks terrific, Ann. Have fun with him whilst you can!

Don't like your calling yourself the dog's "mom" though :-k :-k :-k


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> So do I=P~
> He looks terrific, Ann. Have fun with him whilst you can!
> 
> Don't like your calling yourself the dog's "mom" though :-k :-k :-k


ok gillian--i'm his Goddess-is that better? he's a smart little booger, bites HARD! and keeps his nose to the ground/floor all the time-i think he'll be easy to train that nasty FST.

carol-yep, we can play the revier game, bring only Ajay though, cause if you bring the whole pack, i'll be doing WAY to much running  

everyone else--he's a hoot. quite a talker though which is kind of neat (but noisy at times), unlike Brix, who was only vocal when he got older and figured out "watch". this pup'll be easy to train the other Sch "nasty"--the B&H. i don't think there'll be a problem w/the "bark?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Now that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Congratulations Ann, I hope you enjoy him and all the training to come.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

ann freier said:


> carol-yep, we can play the revier game, bring only Ajay though, cause if you bring the whole pack, i'll be doing WAY to much running



cameras-check
Ajay and his gear-check

neosporin-check
band aids(LOTS)-check

Okay, I think I am ready to head down there.....:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

and if we run out of bandaids, i have 2x2's, etc., along w/adhesive tape and butterfly's! come on down to the great white SOUTH


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

what a face! have fun with him


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

What is his ped? I know Hartwin are close to GrimOrkies. Our dogs may be related.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, he's line-bred pretty heavily, so i think he's probably related to a LOT of GSD's , but here's the link:

http://pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/568890.html

i think it's kinda cool to see who's related to whom, esp on this forum, as we can see who works and doesn't. this boy--well, he REMEMBERS where the littlest piece of horse-poo was (before he ate it!)--he'll always go back to the spot and stick his nose to the ground and search around. and he's just 9 wks old!!!!!

as always, i hope i live up to at least a bit of HIS potential. that's the best part of a pup.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, i thought i'd update a bit b/c he's growing SO FAST as do all the little ones (and also as a challenge to Becky S to get some pics up here of his littermate, Ember!). here goes:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3202/3123452523_0ac1e89869.jpg

and can we say "fuss"??

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3229/3124278308_25dc3a9fac.jpg

his ears go up, down and all around--i can tell his mood from them, actually. once they're "up" for good, IDK if i'll be able to read his moods so well! oh--note his muzzle; is it just me, or does he have a monster "mouth-piece"?

he's a fun boy--gives me a reason to shovel snow on a frickin' daily basis


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Cute little SOB. Nope our dogs are not related. Yes he does have a thick muzzle. Bet he has a nice big block head. Nice bite pressure too.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

He's a really handsome little guy! congrats!


----------



## Jacqueline Guptill (Nov 4, 2008)

Congrats...I love puppies...can't wait to get another one. He's gorgeous.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

He's a cutie! What does Miss Gracie think about him? I'm heading up to Omaha in a few days for Christmas. We'll have to get together again, but perhaps when it's not like zero degrees.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

he definitely has good bite pressure  

Miss Gracie thinks a number of things about him, generally good--i had never seen her play before we got Edge; she would get happy, but just wasn't too interested in "play". so they're funny together. what i like about Edge is that no matter how rough the play gets, he just keeps coming back for more. and when he gets mad he barks.but Grace is really good with him; when she gets tired of him she'll go to the baby gate and sit there looking down the "escape hall" whereupon i let her thru so she can go hide in her crate for a while.

and yes maren, we should try to get together--when it's not so nasty! -18F this a.m., we're all the way up to -9F now  heat wave!!


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

He's a cutie-pie! 

Ember will definetely get her pitcher taken during the Xmas stuff. Her ears have been up from the minute we got her, but it may be all her fuzz holding them there! She does have a HARD bite, too! Dang, she'll not just bite, she wants to clamp down and tear a hunk of meat off while she's at it! She's had her first few chicken wings and raw beef. Let's just say you better drop that meat before her mouth gets too near it or you'll add some human blood to the meal!


----------



## Robin Ayling (Nov 26, 2008)

Ann he's cute what are his lines I'll be in nebraska on the 8th of Jan brining my "new" pup with and leaving the 2 older ones with my husband (he's loving that) till we find a house. Hope to meet you then

Robin


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

hi there robin! if you go to pg 2 of this thread, i've linked his pedigree. definitely pm me when you're going to be in OM, and if the weather's not horrible, we'll try to meet. i look forward to it!

and thanks everyone--i kinda think he's a cutie too (when he's sleeping)!


----------

